# Water Hazard Charters Special Offer!



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

For the rest of September and during the entire month of OctoberI will be offering a free hour of fishing when you book a 4 hour inshore trip or a 5 hour offshore bottom fishing trip. 

So pay for a 4 hour inshore and we will fish for 5 hours. Pay for a 5 hour offshore and lets fish for 6 hours. 

4 Hour inshore trips start at $325

5 Hour offshore trips start at $475:letsdrink


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had the pleasure of fishing with Capt. Jon and water hazard charters. You will not be disappointed, plus its a heck of a deal.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (9/14/2009)*I've had the pleasure of fishing with Capt. Jon and water hazard charters. You will not be disappointed, plus its a heck of a deal.


Thanks Josh! I won't tell anyone that your sister out fished you!:banghead


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (9/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (9/14/2009)*I've had the pleasure of fishing with Capt. Jon and water hazard charters. You will not be disappointed, plus its a heck of a deal.
> ...




Same here great time with the family and Capt Jon, he did a great job with my little one.:clap


----------



## half lung (Jun 29, 2009)

How many people do you allow on your boat?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I prefer myself and up to 4 anglers, but we can make 6 happen...:letsdrink


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a few good trips lately both inshore and offshore. Let's find a good weather window and go fishing!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Great deal from a real local who care about putting you on the fish.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

plus he's a great guy...I fished with him a week or two ago, he's zeroed in on the black snappers which is really nice now that red snapper season is closed


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (10/4/2009)*plus he's a great guy...I fished with him a week or two ago, he's zeroed in on the black snappers which is really nice now that red snapper season is closed


Thanks Guys, we need to get a trip together sometime soon and go get some more black snappers, triggers and Mingo's. :letsdrink


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump:letsdrink


----------

